# I'm a Yemeni citizen transit visa



## tatsujin90 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm a Yemeni citizen planing to visit duabi airport from ukraine where i study, wondering about the transit visa for yemeni folks... can i get it when i arrive or i need to apply some how ? Please help,i need it to visit some crewing agencies, hoping to leave copies of my documents to get a job.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yemni citizens are not granted access to the UAE on arrival. The 96 hour visa on arrival arrangement does not apply to Yemenis from what I can read.

If you are in transit, you will stay airside and not be allowed to go landside and enter the UAE unless you have arranged a visa before you arrive.

Visa Regulations @ Emirates.org

Google has nost answers you will find.


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

Can't seem to be able to message you but I can help arrange one if you need.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Safwanish said:


> Can't seem to be able to message you but I can help arrange one if you need.


 I trust you are not promoting a business! OP has not made five good posts yet and does not have PM facility. Please do not post private contact details publicly either. Kindly be aware of forum rules. Thank you. OP, try asking advice on Tripadvisor and you can also further research the advice and link given above, but it seems you may not be eligible for a transit visa as you hold a Yemeni passport. If you are flying Emirates or Fly Dubai or similar and there is some sort of visa you can apply for, the airline can process your application.


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I trust you are not promoting a business! OP has not made five good posts yet and does not have PM facility. Please do not post private contact details publicly either. Kindly be aware of forum rules. Thank you. OP, try asking advice on Tripadvisor and you can also further research the advice and link given above, but it seems you may not be eligible for a transit visa as you hold a Yemeni passport. If you are flying Emirates or Fly Dubai or similar and there is some sort of visa you can apply for, the airline can process your application.


Nope, I've read the rules. No worries. Would probably had hooked him with my guy if he still needs it. That's it.


----------

